# Auto Cpu Voltage & Cpu Over Temperature Protect Start V1.1



## King Euro (6. September 2004)

Beim hochfahren, steht gleich nach dem start folgendes da:

AUTO CPU VOLTAGE & CPU OVER TEMPERATURE PROTECT START V1.1

Was soll das heißen?
Nach einer Weile Piept der Rechner dann! 
Nach dem Hochfahren kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Spool32.exe einen Fehler verursacht hat! 

Wisst ihr was ich machen kann?


----------

